# Bathing a puppy



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

My puppy is 11 weeks. She is a little stinky, but I wasn't sure if I could give her a bath yet. I would use the bathroom, and turn the heat up for her so she stays warm until she is fully dry. Any precautions? I don't want to dry out her skin, but her puppy fuzz is making way for her new coat. She seems a bit itchy. I thought a warm bath and a good brushing might do her some good. I appreciate all thoughts !

Donna and Sienna


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have bathed puppies with no ill effect. Make darn sure puppy is completely dry before letting out. do you have some pet shampoo? It is not a good idea to use human shampoo. Make sure NOT to get it into her eyes or ears. Be gentle around all the areas that are sensitive on you, same applies to the dog.


----------



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

I was going to use Nature's Gate Baby Shampoo? It has no colorant, Alchohol, or Paraben. Most of the ingredients are plant extracts. I could get dog shampoo tomorrow. Any recommendations?


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

I've always used John&Johnson's Baby Wash for the first bath. And never directly on them. I mix some up in a bottle with a little baby wash and some water.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

The easiest way to give a puppy is bath is with a pet shower. This is basically a flexible hose with a sprayer that hooks on to either a shower, or a different product that hooks up to a faucet. This will create a gentle non intimidating spray that can be localized to reduce anxiety. Will also greatly help in getting all the shampoo out of the fur (very important). A shower mitt is nice to massage shampoo into the fur deeply and a hair snare is essential for keeping your drains open. These products are not very expensive and are a real lifesaver. Great for a "spot" clean of dirty paws as well.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathing, more often than not, is for us and has little to do with the dog. Puppy fuzz can be gently combined from your dog--no bathing required. Bathing removes natural oils that are beneficial. So, unless it really bothers you, bath sparingly. The advice given by others about shampoo, being sensitive to delicate areas, etc. is all good advice.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

bigmac said:


> Bathing removes natural oils that are beneficial. So, unless it really bothers you, bath sparingly. The advice given by others about shampoo, being sensitive to delicate areas, etc. is all good advice.


Too much oil can cause clogged pores though that turn into nasty infections. Dogs really should get baths, just sparingly. Whenever dirty or itchy I give baths. Frag gets one once every two weeks.


----------



## Penny Lane (Nov 6, 2010)

I just use Hartz Orange flea shampoo.
The Scent last a long time, and my puppy has noo fleas.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Penny Lane said:


> I just use Hartz Orange flea shampoo.
> The Scent last a long time, and my puppy has noo fleas.


This is a very old thread that has lately been revived, but I need to mention that I would not put anything made by Hartz in or on my dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RonE said:


> This is a very old thread that has lately been revived, but I need to mention that I would not put anything made by Hartz in or on my dogs.


Same here.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

bigmac said:


> Bathing, more often than not, is for us and has little to do with the dog. Puppy fuzz can be gently combined from your dog--no bathing required. Bathing removes natural oils that are beneficial. So, unless it really bothers you, bath sparingly. The advice given by others about shampoo, being sensitive to delicate areas, etc. is all good advice.


Even though this thread is 2 years old (lol), I am wondering if bathing dogs regularly is such a bad idea, why show people can bathe their dogs several times a week when on the show circuit? My papillons would be _DISGUSTING_ if I only bathed them 3-4 times a year...blechh!


----------



## Penny Lane (Nov 6, 2010)

Really?
I had no idea.
What's wrong with it?


----------



## RobinS87 (Oct 30, 2020)

I bathed my dog when she was still a puppy. The main thing here is to choose a sulfate-free shampoo just for puppies, wash it well, as well as wrap your ears or somehow close them so that water does not get.
And we brush our teeth thanks to a special edible paste.


----------

